# Irgendwas stinkt... (Wärmeleitpaste?)



## Marv X (18. Februar 2012)

*Irgendwas stinkt... (Wärmeleitpaste?)*

Hallo zusammen,
nachdem ich endlich einen neuen CPU-Kühler gekauft habe und auch mit den Temp's soweit zufrieden bin, bin ich ein bisschen verwundet. Wenn ich den Prozessor unter Last laufen lass, fängt es an komisch zu riechen... ich weiß nicht von was es kommt. Ich habe mir gedacht dass es die Wärmeleitpaste sein kann(??), denn bei keiner Auslastung stinkt auch nix... die Temperaturen gehen nicht über 55° also eigentlich kein Problem. Ich hab mich auch schon gefragt, ob es von einem Kurzschluss oder so kommt, aber dann dürfte es doch nicht mehr funktionieren oder?
Bitte helft mir 
Viele Grüße Marvin


----------



## ΔΣΛ (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Irgendwas stinkt... (Wärmeleitpaste?)*

Wenn was stinkt, wäre meine erste Vermutung das Netzteil.
Aber es sollte generell nichts stinken bzw zu riechen sein, da ist bestimmt was überhitzt.

PS:
Wärmeleitpaste sollte auch zb nicht nach Rosen duften


----------



## Clawhammer (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Irgendwas stinkt... (Wärmeleitpaste?)*

Andere Frage: Welche Wärmeleitpaste hast genommen? Hast du die WLP auch einmal mit Hilfe von Prime95 für 30-60min "eingebrannt"? 

Bei mir hat es auch immer gestunken, ich habe die MX2, nachdem ich die jedesmal "einbrenne" also die CPU auf Temperatur bringe geht es dann nach einer gewissen Zeit wieder weg.


----------



## Marv X (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Irgendwas stinkt... (Wärmeleitpaste?)*

danke für die schnellen Antworten,
also ich habe sie nicht "eingebrannt", muss man das machen? Die Wärmeleitpaste, die bei dem Lüfter dabei war.
Das Netzteil kann es eigentlich aber nicht sein, denn davor hat ja noch alles funktioniert... und zuviel Leistung oder so kann ja auch nicht sein...


----------



## lunar19 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Irgendwas stinkt... (Wärmeleitpaste?)*

Naja, zuviel Power auf keinen Fall 

Ich kenn das auch nur, dass das Netzteil stinkt, bei mir hats mal verschmorrt gerochen... Und es hat danach noch funktioniert!

Aber wonach riechts denn? Also verschmorrt, nach Plastik etc...


----------



## Apfelkuchen (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Irgendwas stinkt... (Wärmeleitpaste?)*

Wär wirklich gut wenn du den Geruch etwas genauer beschreiben könntest 

Vielleicht hast du auch im wahrsten sinne des Wortes einen bug, als irgendein totes Viech das bei dir unter Last zu brutzeln anfängt.
Das war jetzt nur geraten, aber vielleicht riechts ja danach?


----------



## JackOnell (18. Februar 2012)

Sind evtl noch oel Reste am kühler von der Produktion ?


----------



## Jonnyhh (18. Februar 2012)

Hast du die folie vom kühler entfernt?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Irgendwas stinkt... (Wärmeleitpaste?)*

Mach doch einfach mal die Schnüffelprobe von wo es kommt und Folie war auch ab, aus versehen Sardellenpaste genommen?



> Bei mir hat es auch immer gestunken, ich habe die MX2, nachdem ich die jedesmal "einbrenne" also die CPU auf Temperatur bringe geht es dann nach einer gewissen Zeit wieder weg.


Noch nie gehabt, auch nicht mit anderen Pasten des Hauses.


----------



## Clawhammer (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Irgendwas stinkt... (Wärmeleitpaste?)*

Ja das ist komischer Weise immer so bei mir, kann auch gut mit dem Kühler zusammen hängen.

So bin ich ja mit deren Paste zufrieden, wobei mir grad einfällt das ich die mal wieder erneuern sollte. Die ist mittlerweile nen dreiviertel Jahr drauf


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Irgendwas stinkt... (Wärmeleitpaste?)*

Ist aber eigendlich nicht nötig, außer man zerlegt den Rechner für eine Reinigung. Die Pasten haben schon eine höhere Halbwertzeit


----------



## Apfelkuchen (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Irgendwas stinkt... (Wärmeleitpaste?)*

Naja, die MX-2 hat eine groß beworbene Haltbarkeit von 8 Jahren 

Und die heutigen Pasten verwandeln sich ja auch nicht mehr nach einem Jahr in Hochleistungskleber wie das früher manchmal war.


----------



## lunar19 (18. Februar 2012)

AMD Boxed Kühler vom Phenom II 955 schon  Hab den auch mal fast rausgerissen...


----------



## meratheus (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Irgendwas stinkt... (Wärmeleitpaste?)*

Daß man Wärmeleitpaste einbrennt ist mir neu.

Aber heute war wieder wie immer einmal im Jahr Frühjahres-Putz der Rechenknechte. Kühler (2x Megahalems, 1x Peter & 1x G2) schön mit einen Schuß Pril und Wasser gereinigt. Mit neuer Wärmeleitpaste und Pads eingebaut und Temperaturen mit GPUTool und IntelBurnTest kontrolliert. Ich konnte keine Gerüche von der PK-1 oder den Pads wahrnehmen.


----------



## JackOnell (18. Februar 2012)

Also ich vermute wirklich Rückstände von der Produktion die halt warm bekommen.


----------



## Redbull0329 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Irgendwas stinkt... (Wärmeleitpaste?)*

Neue Hardware stinkt manchmal, nicht nur bei Teilen wie GraKa, Netzteil etc. Solange es nicht stark verbrannt riecht oder du ein rötliches Flackern auch ohne LEDs erkennst (), ist das kein Grund sich Sorgen zu machen. Behalt das ne Zeit lang im Auge und schau, ob es verschwindet.


----------



## Clawhammer (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Irgendwas stinkt... (Wärmeleitpaste?)*

Mmh, trotzdem hab ich den Schmarrn an mir (eigentlich) alle 3 Monate meinen Tower Kühler in die Geschirrspül Maschine zukloppen und dann auch gleich ne neue WLP aufzutragen


----------



## meratheus (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Irgendwas stinkt... (Wärmeleitpaste?)*



Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Neue Hardware stinkt manchmal


 
Aber bitte, daß stinkt doch nicht. Das ist der Geruch der unsere Herzen höher schlagen läßt


----------



## Redbull0329 (18. Februar 2012)

Ansichtssache, meine Mum fuchtelt immer mit dem Duftspray rum wenn ich mal wieder was neues eingebaut habe


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Irgendwas stinkt... (Wärmeleitpaste?)*



Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Ansichtssache, meine Mum fuchtelt immer mit dem Duftspray rum wenn ich mal wieder was neues eingebaut habe



Dann häng beim nächsten Umbau einen Duftstein rein dann gibt es auch keinen Stress. Sind im Doppelpack ja nicht so teuer, da kannste dann einen ins WC hängen.


----------



## Marv X (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Irgendwas stinkt... (Wärmeleitpaste?)*

also, erstmal die Schutzfolie hab ich abgenommen  das kann es nicht sein... Und die Wärmeleitpaste ist auch Wärmeleitpaste. Es riecht auf jeden Fall nicht nach einem Kurzschluss, Strom oder (verbranntem) Plastik. Brennen tut auch nichts und man kann auch nichts erkennen. Ich schaue dann mal ob ich irgendwelche Rückstände am Kühler finde. Aber jetzt bin ich erstmal ne Woche weg. 
Danke erstmal für die vielen Antworten. (meine Tendenz liegt immer noch beim Kühler oder Wärmeleitpaste, denn wie gesagt, vor dem Einbau des neuen Kühlers gab es den Geruch noch nicht...)
Gruß Marvin


----------



## Redbull0329 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Irgendwas stinkt... (Wärmeleitpaste?)*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Dann häng beim nächsten Umbau einen Duftstein rein dann gibt es auch keinen Stress. Sind im Doppelpack ja nicht so teuer, da kannste dann einen ins WC hängen.


 
Sicher, am besten so einen: Ed Hardy Lufterfrischer Tiger Vanilla oder Wunderbaum Duftbaum Darkness


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Irgendwas stinkt... (Wärmeleitpaste?)*

Bei einer Wasserkühlung eher so etwas


----------



## Marv X (3. März 2012)

*AW: Irgendwas stinkt... (Wärmeleitpaste?)*

also kann mir jetzt jemand helfen?
Das komische ist, wenn ich einen Benchmark oder so laufen hab und der Prozessor dann halt auf 100% ist stinkt es nicht, nur wenn ich z.B. Crysis spiele...


----------



## iNsTaBiL (3. März 2012)

*AW: Irgendwas stinkt... (Wärmeleitpaste?)*



Marv X schrieb:


> also kann mir jetzt jemand helfen?
> Das komische ist, wenn ich einen Benchmark oder so laufen hab und der Prozessor dann halt auf 100% ist stinkt es nicht, nur wenn ich z.B. Crysis spiele...


also wenn du mit benchmarks cpu-benchmarks meinst und bei crysis stinkts, dann ist die wahrscheinlichkeit groß, dass es an der graka liegt...schau dir sie mal genauer an, ob man vllt. was ungewöhnliches erkennen kann...

lg


----------



## meratheus (5. März 2012)

Und was riecht denn nun? Deine CPU oder deine 8600GT? Vielleicht ist es auch deine PSU wenn die GPU unter Grafik-Benchmarks wie z.B. Crysis ordentlich belastet wird.


----------



## Marv X (14. März 2012)

Also GPU kann ich ausschließen... Hab jetzt ne hd 7950. Und es stinkt immer noh Auch wenn ich denk dass es weniger geworden ist. Ich hab mal versucht zu riechen und denk dass es das Netzteil nicht ist...?
Gruß


----------



## Herr-Vorragend (14. März 2012)

*AW: Irgendwas stinkt... (Wärmeleitpaste?)*

Also irgendwie tippe ich immer noch auf das Netzteil.......

Ölrückstände von der Fertigung auf dem CPU-Kühler müssten doch längst verdampft sein ?


----------

